# Is it too late to start playing?



## Cankin

Hi all, I'm 27 and do you guys think I'm too old to start playing? 

I played a bit when I was 15, I had a Yamaha F310 but I'd like to get a Squier Strat or Tele this time.


----------



## Robert1950

There are some people who started after 40. So go for it.


----------



## Maxer

No such thing as too late. If you want to do it, no one's stopping you. It can be very rewarding, regardless of what level of proficiency or fame you attain.


----------



## NeilH

You're never too old to start doing anything, especially at 27.

I started playing about 4 months ago at 42. Having a blast learning and playing with my daughter.


----------



## monty

Never too old to start- it is something you can do for the rest of your life.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Sometimes older is better in that you know what you want out of it and you have developed some discipline...as long as enthusiasm hasn't died off!


----------



## Bevo

Started at 39, you are still able to be a rock star...get at it!!


----------



## shoretyus

At 27 you'll still get girls too 9kkhhd


----------



## Cankin

Thanks for encouragement, I'm starting to love this forum too


----------



## bscott

monty said:


> Never too old to start- it is something you can do for the rest of your life.


I started a little over a year ago. I turned 57 in last December. Don'tlet anyone or anything limit what you want to try.

Brian


----------



## The Grin

My grandma played an acoustic when i was a wee one. A couple years ago I bought her a Yamaha. Honestly dont know if she plays it but the point remains.


----------



## dtsaudio

Was in a music store last night. A fellow came in for a lesson that his wife booked for a Christmas gift. The guy was 45.
I'm 50 and have started playing again after about 15 years away.


----------



## Bevo

You also have to remember its not a sport where age comes into play. It a relaxing, frustrating, exciting and challenging hobby that can open many doors to live work.

Even with sport it should not matter, I started to play hockey at 40 and know I won't make the NHL but I love it.

Go for it!


----------



## Steadfastly

Twenty-seven....twenty-seven! Man, you haven't even hit your stride yet!

All kidding aside, there are thousands of guitar players you are quite competent and have learned to play much later in life than you. I started at 50, and although, I wouldn't say I'm competent yet, I am getting there. So go for it and discipline yourself to practice at least three times a week and you'll be amazed at how well you are doing in even 6 months.


----------



## twoonie2

Started playing at 28 amd played for approx 1.5 years (took lessons for approx 6 months as well during that time) then went on hiatus from playing guitar until 34 and have been playing again ever since..

so it's never too late to start!!!


----------



## lbrown1

started at 35 - 5 years ago - never before having even touched a musical instrument in my life - no concept or idea of any musical theory

......the enjoyment I got / get out of it kept me going through the frustration times....just relax and have fun.....and don't worry if - (if you take formal lessons) your instructor is half your age - shed the pride and learn what you can.

I found that although motor skill development may take a little longer - as a more mature person, you've learned how to learn....you can focus and although instant results would still be great - understanding that isn't realistic is believed more by a mature person....I'd say at 27 you're probably just the right age!

its been 5 years for me and have gone from from nothing to playing lead guitar in a really cool gigging 8 piece rock cover band!


----------



## bw66

My best student started in his 50s.


----------



## Budda

No such thing as too late unless you're dead 

And if you ARE dead, and can somehow manage to learn and play guitar, then there's just no such thing as too late!..


----------



## Robert1950

dtsaudio said:


> I'm 50 and have started playing again after about 15 years away.


I restarted after almost 30 years.


----------



## ajcoholic

27... you're just a baby! Get to it :smile:

AJC


----------



## Rideski

Go pick up an axe and git at 'er! There are tonnes of youtube vids and web sites which will help you learn. Real lessons are worth it too. Find a good teacher who will keep you excited about it.


----------



## Milkman

It's never too late to start playing.

That's like asking "is it too late to start having fun?".

Drive 'er man!

Playing guitar can be a fantastic, positive, enriching and rewarding hobby and/or career.


----------



## The Grin

I forgot to mention. I have jammed with people who cant hold a fret after playing X amount of years. With that, what I always tell people is "Your only as good as you are dedicated". 

I normally recommend this site to people who are starting out.
http://www.myguitarsolo.com/


----------



## Milkman

The Grin said:


> I forgot to mention. I have jammed with people who cant hold a fret after playing X amount of years. With that, what I always tell people is "Your only as good as you are dedicated".
> 
> I normally recommend this site to people who are starting out.
> http://www.myguitarsolo.com/


I think it goes beyond dedication.

Some guys can pick it up and play brilliantly in a few years without working half as hard as others.

Some guys have to practise their a$$es off to play a three chord song.


What matters most is that you feel good about playing.


----------



## Robert1950

Milkman said:


> ISome guys have to practise their a$$es off to play a three chord song.


Reminds me of first year or three of playing back in the 60s.


----------



## Milkman

Robert1950 said:


> Reminds me of first year or three of playing back in the 60s.


And hell, there's nothing wrong with that.

Everybody has a different set of skills and obstacles. Some guys NEVER become good players, but maybe become great writers.

Some never get it at all.

And, some are just falsely modest, LOL.

You roll the dice.


Nevertheless, guitar = cool.


----------



## Starbuck

:smile:Better late than never!


----------



## The Grin

Milkman said:


> I think it goes beyond dedication.
> 
> Some guys can pick it up and play brilliantly in a few years without working half as hard as others.
> 
> Some guys have to practise their a$$es off to play a three chord song.
> 
> 
> What matters most is that you feel good about playing.


This is true, but its what i tell people when they first start out. Personally i have no dedication, its more of an addiction. I felt it.. What some people would call *the zone* (I find that cheesy) but you hear everything and nothing. It seems like a pocket between reality and what anyone would call a form of divinity.
________________________________________________________________
No pharmaceutical product could ever equal the rush you get when the band hits that groove; the people are dancin', and shoutin', and swayin';
and the house is rockin'! -Elwood Blues


----------



## ajcoholic

I think you have to approach music differently than many other "activities". 

Firstly, music is meant to be fun - both for the person playing and the people listening. It is NOT a competition (well, not unless you are entering one I guess)..

Too many guitarists IMO tend to judge themselves against better and worst players. Just play, have fun, and hopefully whatever level of skill you achieve will make YOU happy. You dont do this (at least you shouldnt IMO) to prove something to anyone, but yourself.

I have been playing for most of my life - for over 30 years. There are players I know playing for 1/4 of that that can blow me away technically. I dont care, and its much more fun if you dont either. I play, I practise, I try and improve... but I know I am not going to be as good as some... I like playing with better players (and because I accept where I am in terms of skill and so forth) I dont feel ashamed or embarassed about not being as good. I just have fun, try my best and enjoy playing.

Playing guitar is a wonderful thing...:rockon2:

Got me through some rough times in life. Its really more than just playing an instrument.


AJC


----------



## jimmy c g

yeah your hooped, time to try competetion lace tying.YOU must start at age 2 to make it,YOU must play a les paul,You must take lessons,YOU must not listen to others ,PARTICULARILY ME..... stay tuned and get playing!!! jim


----------



## Budda

jimmy c g said:


> yeah your hooped, time to try competetion lace tying.YOU must start at age 2 to make it,YOU must play a les paul,You must take lessons,YOU must not listen to others ,PARTICULARILY ME..... stay tuned and get playing!!! jim


Careful man, this guy's from Van island! I'd only take advice from people at Truckville if I were you...


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Everyone has said it all. Go git yerself a gitar. Shup up an play. etc... It's all great advice.

I started when I was 14 and "played" once and a while until I was 16 and got a licence. From then on it was chicks and cars. Then when I was 35ish, I decided to start playing that guitar that I've been dragging around with me from move to move. 

The nice thing about starting later on in life is that you are normally more established and have a bit more disposable income so you can splurge on gear. kkjuw

Good luck to ya and I recommend sticking around this forum. There's a lot of good advice to be dispensed here...and a lot of great used gear. kkjuw


----------



## boldaslove69

Never too late to start man


----------



## crazydiamond

Never too late to start. I am just getting back into playing again and I started playing when I was 12 and I am now 36. I always missed it when I wasn't playing. So to that I say have fun and keep playing! sdsre


----------



## zontar

If you want to try it, go for it.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Steadfastly

It's also a great feeling when things start clicking and you can really feel yourself move up a notch from where you've been and that can keep happening as long as you play and work at it.


----------



## davetcan

Bought myself a guitar for my 40 th birthday, haven't looked back since. That was a long time and a lot of guitars and amps ago :smile: (I could open a store if I'd kept all the pedals) kqoct

Just do it.


----------



## HarpBoy

Cankin said:


> Hi all, I'm 27 and do you guys think I'm too old to start playing?
> 
> I played a bit when I was 15, I had a Yamaha F310 but I'd like to get a Squier Strat or Tele this time.


I started at 44. I have no illusions about becoming world famous but I'm progressing. I would say the biggest difference between starting really young (early teens, for example) and after you're out of school is the amount of time you have available to practice. Once you have a job and/or family, it's pretty tough to find the kind of time that kids in school have.

Go for it. If you don't start now, you'll lose even more time when you eventually get around to it.

Cheers, and good luck.


----------



## Nohtanhoj

zontar said:


> If you want to try it, go for it.
> 
> Enjoy it.


Kind of ironic considering your signature. =D

But seriously, go for it.


----------



## crazycanuck

Never too old to get into the world of guitar! Actually I'd say 70 ish would be the oldest to get into it, but heck I could be wrong! 
Dad's trying, he's 57!


----------



## zontar

Nohtanhoj said:


> Kind of ironic considering your signature. =D
> 
> But seriously, go for it.


I guess it is...
But I like the line when I read it in a book, and for some people that may be the answer--but try the real thing first.


----------



## Mooh

Never too old to start, never too soon to practice. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Duster

27 isn`t too late for anything.

I started when I was 33. That was 3 years ago. If I didn`t work so much, I`d have more time to practice and I`d be better. But I don`t care too much about that. For me it`s about coming home from work and being able to relax.

When you play a musical instrument, you have to turn off everything else in your life. You can`t think about work, your family, your girlfriend, anything else. That is incredibly therapeutic and relaxing. I found that once I started playing guitar, I was much more able to engage with all kinds of other things in my life. It`s a weird Zen thing, almost like meditating.

I would caution you against thinking things like It`s too late, or I want to get good in a certain amount of time, things like that. This isn`t something that happens on a timeline, and if you`re worried about how good you should be at a certain age, or after a certain amount of time playing, you will certainly be disappointed. There will always be people better than you, who are younger and have been playing for less time. The only thing to be disappointed about is if you don`t practice as much as you think you should. The only pressure I put on myself is to practice effectively - everything else comes in its own time.

--- D


----------



## waynekp

*You`re way too old...*

I know that its hard to hear playful sarcasm over the internet, but I should include the details that I started to play when I was 26, and I`m now 28 and still taking lessons....


----------



## Rocco

I hope not, I'm 40 and just starting.


----------



## Bryan

Deffinitly not too late guy . I am 51 and I started back at playing some three years back now after a twenty + year absence . The only complaint that I have is when I am looking at music sheets , my H4 , or other electronic equipment , I have to pull out the glasses to be able to see it clearly . Aging sucks


----------



## Duster

I started taking lessons three years ago when I was 33. Still going every week. I go months feeling like I'm not learning anything, and hate the fact that I didn't start earlier. Then I buy new gear, and my playing is rejuvenated. 

--- D



waynekp said:


> I know that its hard to hear playful sarcasm over the internet, but I should include the details that I started to play when I was 26, and I`m now 28 and still taking lessons....


----------



## david henman

...my girlfriend, who is in her mid 50s, has just taken up singing and percussion and joined my band.

she works extremely hard at it.

what more could i ask for.

however, i should mention that she at least has a good ear, and a really good sense of rhythm, otherwise i think i might have discouraged her.

in any case, you'll soon know how strong your commitment is, because learning to play or sing is very, very difficult, for most of us.

-dan sparty


----------



## Bevo

I will ad a few words about starting at a later date....


40 Year Old Virgin

Yup, you got to get her done sometime, no time like the present eh!!!

Sorry, this will also mean He He, or She She, we are all equal here largetongue


----------



## harrym

Never say never....It is never too late to learn how to play...enjoy yourself.


----------



## Budda

Lessons are great! I want lessons again!

Also, once you retire, you have more time to jam!


----------



## Diablo

Cankin said:


> Hi all, I'm 27 and do you guys think I'm too old to start playing?
> 
> I played a bit when I was 15, I had a Yamaha F310 but I'd like to get a Squier Strat or Tele this time.


Of course its not too late.

I'm in my late 30's and I still have on my bucket list to learn a couple cool drum pieces really well, and same with piano. Just to be able to fake it.  My rock star days are done but it doesnt mean I still cant have fun!


----------



## sneakypete

I started playing at 40...radio in this city is the worst...seriously, it`s 95% talking and 5% music...I got so fed up I unplugged my receiver, bought a guitar and decided if I wanted to hear the music I liked I was gonna have to play it myself. Gave myself 5 years, figured if I wasn`t happy with my progress I`d sell the guitar. Well, I printed out thick binders of stuff from the net...lessons, scales, songs everything I though would help...this was before many sites got shut down...so fast forward 14 years later...I`ve learned lots of songs and still turn to my binders as I improve...I knew lots of stuff I had was way over my head but hoped someday I`d be able to play it, and it`s working out...am I happy with my progress...yes...but nowhere near where I hope to be, it`s been hard by myself but being a painter I understand that it`s a life long learning experience. Once I get back to Canada for good lessons are high on my list, hope to find a good teacher someday. It`s hard but it`s fun, I really do enjoy playing my guitars...oh yeah, after I bought the first one I can`t seem to stop buying them...my talent may be limited but my ears work good and I know a good guitar when I hear one...and dang I`ve heard a lot of em eh. I was very surprised at how many of the songs I grew up singing along to on the radio were really not that hard to learn, open chords and strumming patterns...it`s been really interesting, and continues to hold my interest so I don`t see myself giving up any time soon. Theres a wealth of good info on line, just takes some dedication and perseverance, a good teacher will help a great deal I think, though I`m not sure `cause I haven`t one but I imagine a qualified teacher would have been beneficial for me but hey, I`m not looking back but looking forward. No delusions of grandeur on my part...as long as I`m making progress and learning new stuff I`m happy. It`s been quite a ride so far.


----------



## Duster

sneakypete said:


> I started playing at 40...being a painter I understand that it`s a life long learning experience... No delusions of grandeur on my part...as long as I`m making progress and learning new stuff I`m happy. It`s been quite a ride so far.


This reminded me of one of my favourite quotes about learning, which I heard on a radio interview a few years ago. Gord Downie was being interviewed and he was talking about his hobbies, learning things in his spare time. He said something that, since then, I probably repeat to myself every day at some point, when I feel frustrated about my abilities at whatever I'm doing. 

He said: "I'm really interested in things that take a lifetime to learn, because a lifetime isn't very long, when you think about how good you want to get."

Like most Gord Downie-isms, he says a lot with a few words.

--- D


----------



## bscott

And that is exactly why, if you can make a living at it - you should do what you love all the time.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

Never too late to start man. I'm 25 this year and have been playing since I was twelve, and am starting up lessons again this evening.

And on top of that I'm going to start taking some drum lessons in the next month or so. It's at least worth a shot even if I'm not a closet neil pert. All you can do is give it your best shot and take what you want from the whole experience.

Best of luck in your musical journey.

Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## Steadfastly

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> Never too late to start man. I'm 25 this year and have been playing since I was twelve, and am starting up lessons again this evening.
> 
> And on top of that I'm going to start taking some drum lessons in the next month or so. It's at least worth a shot even if I'm not a closet neil pert. All you can do is give it your best shot and take what you want from the whole experience.
> 
> Best of luck in your musical journey.
> 
> Keep Rockin'
> OSBM


Only 25 eh! Oh to be 25 and thinking it's old again!


----------



## Duster

To be 25, a proficient guitar player, and playing the drums to boot. Dude, you must have to beat them off with a stick.

--- D



FlipFlopFly said:


> Only 25 eh! Oh to be 25 and thinking it's old again!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

Well, I know being a guitar player helps with the ladies, so I figured let's compare and see if drums does better or worse lol

And back on topic. I taught beginner lessons for a few years, and found that age didn't really make a difference. My best student was a friend of my uncle. He had a dream of being able to play guitar, and he set his mind to it. Granted he's no virtuoso, but he worked really hard to make smooth transitions between chords, and before he knew it he was playing songs.

It's all relative to what you want from the whole experience. And being a bit older may prove helpful to you. Considering the fact you've already learned things that are difficult in their own right, you already have a defence mode against frustration and difficulties(to a point) that is the main reason for quitting in the early stages.

Keep it up even when it gets hard and you shall prevail. Keep it in perspective of what your goals are and you're on the way to attaining them.


Hope that makes sense lol

OSBM


----------



## Duster

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> Well, I know being a guitar player helps with the ladies, so I figured let's compare and see if drums does better or worse lol
> 
> OSBM


My guess is, hotter and dumber.

Whether that's better or worse is up to your own personal preferences. 

--- D


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

well , there are those times when "armcandy" is much better than good conversation. Always good to have the option.

OSBM


----------

